# Hatched!!!



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi

After the first breeding dissaster that I had, my guys have bred again. There were 5 nests that had eggs in them. I just couldn't move the eggs in time. Now they have hatched and i can see the littlle fellows on the sand bed. They are just begining to move.

I have brine shrimp hatched and ready. Considerring the fact that there are 24 adult RBP in the main 240 g Tank what should I do now??

Please help I really want to make them survive.


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

I have shut down the power heads as well as the external filter. I have two lines giving Oxy.

I didn't want the fry getting sucked out.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

Congrats on the Fry my friend. Good luck! I have a feeling that the fry probably aren't all that save in your big tank. Do you have the resources to aquire a a tank to raze them? You'd have to cycle it aweful fast LOL


----------



## WolfFace (Nov 2, 2004)

Congrats to you too, fellow breeder









I would also definitly suggest a secondary tank... I don't think they stand more chance than a goldfish in the main tank! In real-life the tiny onces hatch in relatively slow-flowing water, and run to the shallow waters as soon as posible. They don't go into the deep where the biggies are until they have grown some. Since probably none of us are privelidged with a aquarium with a shallow shore, I think a secondary tank is a good idea









I'm gonna thow mine in my breeder-tank in a few days I think.

Damned this is fun


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

congrats







i'm no expert or experiennced for the matter, but i would get a second tank too


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks Guys. Yes I got a second Tank. But as the main tank is large and trying to find the fry was a nightmare. Threfore I took all 24 big ones out of the tank and put them into a temp tub. Now i'm feeding up the fry in the hope that they will grow fast enough so i could catch them and transfer them into the new tank.


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

I have added a bio filter intot he main filter to get the abcteria running(Picked up this idea from one of the guys in this site). I plan on using the parent tank water for the new tank.

There are a sh*t load of fry in the parent tank!!!

I hope this works.

I'll post pics once i move them to the new tank.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

good luck


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Davo said:


> I have added a bio filter intot he main filter to get the abcteria running(Picked up this idea from one of the guys in this site). I plan on using the parent tank water for the new tank.
> 
> There are a sh*t load of fry in the parent tank!!!
> 
> ...


 oh sh*t, that is going to be a sight to see...i can already see it "300+ p's in your big tank"


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

You have 24 rbps in a tub?







Just make sure no one tries to take a bath.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Moving you P's into the tub was not the best idea, imo. Any disruption may cause them to stop breeding. 
All those eggs could posibly reak havok on your water parameters. Imo, Do a good water change, and just suck them up, and prepare for the next batch, or the one after. With all the hormones in the tank you'll have no shortage of eggs . There is no need to rush into it. Your gonna have lots of batches to experiment with. Do you have a fry tank ready- 10g?

keep us posted

oh yeah, Good luck man


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

Update..

The Fry are doing well. I have done a small water change to the main tank. The water condition is not that great. I have been giving them loads of brine shrimp.

The parent tub is doing OK. They are really spooked and I feel bad for moving them. This week end I will take the fry out into the fry tank and move the bigies in again.


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

Will the chlorine in the fresh water mess the fry up?


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

mantis said:


> Moving you P's into the tub was not the best idea, imo. Any disruption may cause them to stop breeding.
> All those eggs could posibly reak havok on your water parameters. Imo, Do a good water change, and just suck them up, and prepare for the next batch, or the one after. With all the hormones in the tank you'll have no shortage of eggs . There is no need to rush into it. Your gonna have lots of batches to experiment with. Do you have a fry tank ready- 10g?
> 
> keep us posted
> ...


 Thanks Buddy. Your spot on. the water is a bit messed up. I have started on the water changes.

I don't think I can handle any more fry. Don't have the space to house them. I'll be really happy if these gusy are OK. Haven't counted but I feel there are Hundreds!!!









I need to suck them into the fry tank...


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Davo said:


> Will the chlorine in the fresh water mess the fry up?


 treat it with your water conditioner. If you go the fry tank route, I suggest making sure the temp of the fresh water is close as posible to the fry tank. It must be added *very* gently. In your 240g I guess it's not that big of a deal.

About how old are the fry?

Good luck man!

keep us posted on the progress


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

mantis said:


> About how old are the fry?


 They are probably a week old now.

When I checked the tank today, i felt that the numbers have decreased!! What could be wrong. I did a water change and have been feeding them with Brine shrimp.

I will change them into a fry tank. I have a 50G tank vacant. Will one sponge filter be enough?

I really don't want to lose these guys.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

They take alot of care, and are very sensitive. That is why a fry tank is so benificial, almost nessesary. Having them in your 240g is not ideal, your not able to monitor them properly in tank that huge.

Put your big guys back in, hopefully they will breed agian, but after moving them there is a chance that they wont right away. Get a 10g fry tank set up, you can use the 50g as a holding tank later. Hopfully you'll get some survivors out of this batch, but in a tank that big you can only hope.

good luck


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

buy a huge net thats like 12 in wide and 8 high and scoop out as many as u can


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

just siphon them out into another tank with a sponge filter.. 10g should be around a good size tank for that...

...the next step is buying them a styrofoam box, filling it with water, filling a plastic bag full of water, putting the fry into the bag, putting the bag in the water in the box, taping a newspaper wrapped disposable heater to the lid, taping the lid to the box, shipping it to me..









DO IT


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

IT's ALL OVER!!!!!!!!!!!

There are no more fry left!! I'm pissed off. I did the fry tank operation but they were the first to pass away!! Then the gys left in the big tank started to perish!!

I'm going to start from scratch!!!!!!!!!!!!! AQUA SCAPE the 240G and play it by ear.

It is a sad Day. I thought I might be able to save at least 10 - 20 (considerring the fact that there were so many) well sh*t happens

you guys were right. It is not easy!


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

hopefully they will breed again, are your big guys back in the tank?

I would suggest not doing anything to the tank. After moving the fish there is a good chance there not gonna breed until they get comfortable agian. Just do what you were doing before, and let then do thier thing

Good luck

keep us posted


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

The guys are back in the tank. I have cleaned it up and it's looking great. i will now feed them well and hope for the best. If they do breed again.. I will take the eggs out. Will keep you posted.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Awseome! Good luck man


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

wow great stuff m8 i remember your disater last time you had a trip or something and when you got back dister happend,great to no that you have done it now i carnt wait till mine breed to,any chance of some pics of ya tank nests or anything cheers davo good job


----------



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats..


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

congrads and sorry to hear from your loss good luck and please postsome pics if they bread again keep us posted


----------

